# red zebra?



## wakko (Apr 2, 2007)

can anyone help me id please? before it was orange so i thought it was a red zebra. this past week he/she started showing that black strip on its fin and is not so orange, but a pale pink.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Interesting fish...you're right, absolutely definitely in no way an M. estherae, but nothing else really comes to mind...has a Psuedotropheus kind of look to it, and I try to avoid saying it, but to me it doesn't appear to be a pure fish of any species.


----------



## wakko (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats what i was thinking... thinking its time to take it back to the LFS.


----------

